# coolant question.... G12?



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I know this is the oil and lubricant area, but coolant might be the area of expertise for some of you guys as well....

I have a 1999 Audi A4 with the 1.8t. I've replaced EVERYTHING related to the coolant system -not for cooling issues but a "restoration". I was wondering-do I need g12 coolant? 
Is there a problem with running the beautiful bright green prestone at this point? I'm just curious, since the sysyem is fresh and clean, prestone is a lot easier to obtain, and I have a coupon for Advance....

Thanks, and let me know what you guys think. -Happy new year!


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Most likely, your car had G-12 in it from the factory. If the old stuff was pink then it was G-12.* Do not* mix Prestone green with G-12, the 2 mixed together will cause serious problems in your cooling system.

Even though you replaced a bunch of components, there still is old anti-freeze in the system. The only way to get rid of all of the old stuff is to refill with water, run the engine until warm and drain. Repeat until what drains out is clear water.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

There is nothing old.... the only thing I re-used was the engine block, and even that was soaked and cleaned with solvent. So, I guess I'm good to go.

FRESH!


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

You replaced the heater core?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

That and the radiator, Good times.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

no you dont need to use g12 (now g13) , and since youre at that point look into evans waterless coolant


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

ryan mills said:


> That and the radiator, Good times.


You crazy bro. :laugh: "Just a cooling system 'restoration.'" he says.


----------



## scraperape69 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Along with g12*

So I got an 82 rabbit, swaped aba 2.0 carburated, the guy before me swaped a 91 cabriolet dash in it. I realised that after inspection, of my own, that there was 50/50 coolant in the radiator. No g12/g13. Im almost certain all years, make and model vw, take g12/g13 coolant. 
Please any help will be great help, I need a posative, accurate response, for the health of my car. 
Cheers.


----------



## scraperape69 (Jan 10, 2015)

So I have an 82 rabbit with 91 cabriloet dash swap, dude before me put 50/50 in it, call me crazy, but arent all vw running phosphate free coolant? Or did this year have an exception? Please help


----------



## Scottabrown (Feb 28, 2015)

No do not go for G12, make a complete research for it and go for it's alternatives.


----------

